# What To Get...



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Hiya fellow forumites,

I desperately need your help. My wife and I started vaping about 4 months ago but we are still trying to get off the stinkies.

I have spent tons of time trying to find a good juice and good setup but everything seems "sub par" to me. After trying various peoples vapes I realise the problem is with my gear and not the liquids I have been trying.

Everyone else's vapes are awesome, great flavour, great hit, etc.

So I have realised that whilst the ego twists and tiny cleromisers were great to start the journey they are definitely not enough for us to get off the stinkies.

I am looking to upgrade (I cannot afford a REO :'( ) and am looking for some advice on what is the next level.

So far I have looked at the SVD (Heard about the miss fires) and the Hana but read that the chipset can be fried.

I have bounced backwards and forwards and cannot decide on what device is going to give that awesome vape and push us over the edge to get off the stinkies.

Please help me with any advice you can offer.


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (2/8/14)

I must say I have had no problems with my SVD and recently moved to a hana mod and also had no problems ... Both are great devices ! I just don't use it my SVD anymore that's why I have decided to sell it . bearing I'm mind that both are brilliant devices ! It just depends on the look you're going for and which device suites your needs , from the sounds of it , it sounds like the SVD would do the job for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Hey Tyron,

Thanks for the feedback, I have seriously considered the SVD, have you ever tried it with the Kayfun?


----------



## Dr Evil (2/8/14)

I moved from the ego batteries to an svd, i can only recommend it as the next step. It really is very good. 

I'm currently loving mechs and rba's full time now and that's why i put my svd up for sale (I'm not trying to sell it to you  )but for me, the next logical step after an ego was the svd. I've never had the misfire issue you speak of though. Controlling the wattage you vape your juices at really opens up flavour so much more, all those complex juices taste different at higher wattage.

If you into the box mods then the Cana is a good option as well. 

If you still struggling with the analogs then maybe try a higher nic juice. I started on 18mg and worked my way down to 9mg, I've been vaping for about 1.5 years now

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (2/8/14)

Yes that was my first set up ! I built a 0.8 ohm coil and vapes like a champ on the svd ! Check the classifieds I'm selling mine with a dripper if you're interested !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (2/8/14)

No matter what you get you're definitely heading in the right direction bud ... Kayfun and SVD is not a bad choice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Hey Dr Evil,

Thanks for the info. 

Can you shed light on the wattage debate Hana (30w)? Do you know what watts the SVD gets?

What Mech/RBA are you using?


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

My recommendation would be:

An electronic mod that can give you at least 15 W of power. With such a mod you will be able to use commercial tanks and, should you so desire, go the rebuildable route as well. Biggest problem with the Cana type of mod is that it cannot step down voltage, so you might have problems driving certain commercial tanks. Here you have a wide choice - SVD, Vamo, iMode 15 (very reasonable price at eciggies.co.za), etc. If you want a bit more power the Sigelei 20W has proven itself.
The atomizer of course plays the biggest part in determining how good your vape is. Here, as far as commercial clearomizers go, for sure the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN). 
Hope this helps. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Hey Andre,

Thanks for the info, I keep hearing higher watts is better but then cannot step down.

I see there is also a Sigelei 30W, does this have step down voltage?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> My recommendation would be:
> 
> An electronic mod that can give you at least 15 W of power. With such a mod you will be able to use commercial tanks and, should you so desire, go the rebuildable route as well. Biggest problem with the Cana type of mod is that it cannot step down voltage, so you might have problems driving certain commercial tanks. Here you have a wide choice - SVD, Vamo, iMode 15 (very reasonable price at eciggies.co.za), etc. If you want a bit more power the Sigelei 20W has proven itself.
> The atomizer of course plays the biggest part in determining how good your vape is. Here, as far as commercial clearomizers go, for sure the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN).
> Hope this helps. Shout if you have any questions.


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Everything he said!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hiya fellow forumites,
> 
> I desperately need your help. My wife and I started vaping about 4 months ago but we are still trying to get off the stinkies.
> 
> ...


Hey @bwbwings

Welcome to the forum. I had a Vamo V5 and was very happy with her. Both of your options should work for you. You can also look at a Nautilus (with the new bottom vertical coils) for a tank option if you would rather have a tank with commercially available coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Hey Baksteen,

Thanks for the help. With everything everyone is saying is definitely looks like you get more from commercial tanks using a more powerful device.

I am seriously looking at something that has enough power to accommodate upgrades in the future so that it will last as long as possible before upgrading.

What are you using now?


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> My recommendation would be:
> 
> An electronic mod that can give you at least 15 W of power. With such a mod you will be able to use commercial tanks and, should you so desire, go the rebuildable route as well. Biggest problem with the Cana type of mod is that it cannot step down voltage, so you might have problems driving certain commercial tanks. Here you have a wide choice - SVD, Vamo, iMode 15 (very reasonable price at eciggies.co.za), etc. If you want a bit more power the Sigelei 20W has proven itself.
> The atomizer of course plays the biggest part in determining how good your vape is. Here, as far as commercial clearomizers go, for sure the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN).
> Hope this helps. Shout if you have any questions.


Some very good advice there. As always @Andre delivers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> I am seriously looking at something that has enough power to accommodate upgrades in the future so that it will last as long as possible before upgrading.


 
Then a Sigelei 30W with a Nautilus Mini is the way forward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Hey Rob,

This is the direction I am leaning in.


Are there any pro's/con's you can tell me regarding Sigelei 30W and Nautilus?


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Baksteen,
> 
> Thanks for the help. With everything everyone is saying is definitely looks like you get more from commercial tanks using a more powerful device.
> 
> ...


Currently using a eVic Supreme. She is a 30W electronic mod. Useng her with a Nautilus, Fogger V4 and mini Protank 3. (Depends on what juice I am in the mood for) if you have the cash to spend I would definitely recommend that you get the higher power mods. Box or tube, that is up to you. Also the mini Aspire Nautilus seems to be a good hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> This is the direction I am leaning in.
> 
> Are there any pro's/con's you can tell me regarding Sigelei 30W and Nautilus?


 

Yes.... the cons are that the tank only holds a small amount of juice and if you go out you will have to take a bottle of spare juice with you. Also it's a commercial coil and there have been tendencies for these to be duds right out of the package sometimes. The new coils for the Mini seems to be a lot better but I have seen reports of some duds so just make sure you are buying originals and not clones. I will have my replacement Nautilus Mini's (two of my recent converts stole the two I had before I could even test them) on Monday and will look see how the smaller tank looks on the Sigelei.

Pro's. I love my Sigelei 20W and it drives my Authentic Russian 91% and looks a perfect set up... so when you go to rebuildables (and you will) the Sigelei will be more than happy to get a Kayfun or Russian on it. It has a very easy menu system and that was important to me after having fought with the SVD which I dislike a lot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes.... the cons are that the tank only holds a small amount of juice and if you go out you will have to take a bottle of spare juice with you. Also it's a commercial coil and there have been tendencies for these to be duds right out of the package sometimes. The new coils for the Mini seems to be a lot better but I have seen reports of some duds so just make sure you are buying originals and not clones. I will have my replacement Nautilus Mini's (two of my recent converts stole the two I had before I could even test them) on Monday and will look see how the smaller tank looks on the Sigelei.
> 
> Pro's. I love my Sigelei 20W and it drives my Authentic Russian 91% and looks a perfect set up... so when you go to rebuildables (and you will) the Sigelei will be more than happy to get a Kayfun or Russian on it. It has a very easy menu system and that was important to me after having fought with the SVD which I dislike a lot!


As Rob says, you will go to rebuildables.


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Andre,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I keep hearing higher watts is better but then cannot step down.
> 
> I see there is also a Sigelei 30W, does this have step down voltage?


Am not sure, but now that you ask about it I think neither the Sigelei 20 W, nor the Sigelei 30 W has step down voltage. Am not sure what their minimum output voltage is. The Cana 30W is 4.0V and the IPV 50W looks like 3.7V. This is not a problem if you have around 1.8 ohm coils, but as you go lower it becomes problematic. Wonder if the Evic does not have step down voltage.

As you can clearly deduce, I am not at all sure. Maybe do some Googling on this.


----------



## Nightfearz (2/8/14)

In my limited knowledge I will try and explain my own experience.
The old way of doing things were an electronic mod, with a commercial tank usually between 1.8 and 2.8 ohm. on a SVD, or Itaste VV, or any Variable wattage device you could pretty much only use it on around 8Watts, above that and the coil tended to give a burnt taste. You could still safely play between 5.5 watts and 8.5 watts for different "Strength" though, depending on your vape day or even juice. 
The new way of doing things is to give you even more "Options" you now get like for instance the Nautilus, a 1.6 ohm coil, but it is Dual coil, and you can safely (and quite enjoyably) vape at around 11Watts (that's where I enjoy it anyway), however the new Nichce really is subOhm, so you can get/create sub Ohm coils and vape all the way up to 30 watts. When you do though be sure to use lower nic juice, as it packs a punch. It provides endless clouds for our own amusement and the taste of the juice comes out beautifully.

The new svd Supports sub ohm, but the older ones does not. on the old evics you would get a atomizer short error sub ohm, but the new ones allow it. Reo, and various DNA 30w or 20w is great for subohm, and RBA's.

To be honest, I have been vaping for just over a year, and also started with a evod kit. I quickly moved over to a svd, and evic after that, I recently started with Mech mods and an RSST. My next mech mod might be the hammer, or I might go for a 30w device. either way you can vape sub ohm, and use rebuildables. But for the most part during the day, I use a SVD with a nautilus coil and a segeli zmax v5 with a evod head still (check the link on the forum "The all mighty evod".

I know there are a plethora of choices available to you, My suggestion is start with something that is low maintenance but better than a starter kit, then once you are settled and stinkie free, start playin gwith the more advanced things, as you dont want to grab a stinkie when your device is not working.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> I see there is also a Sigelei 30W, does this have step down voltage?


 
You need to Google for the info info but I can tell you the 20W version works it all out... you set the wattage and it has a full go at matching the wattage when you hit the fire button but if it can't produce the wattage set in the menu it will fire at a wattage it's happiest with. That's the laymans terms... for technical terms to refer to Google.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Wow, such awesome advice.

I would like to dip my toes into RBA, can any advise on the Kayfun for getting rebuildable experience?

From everything I have heard the 30w seems the way to go for something that will give enough power in the long term whilst offering a great vaping experience.

I am definitely leaning towards the Sigelei and would love to hear everyone's experience with it or other 30w devices?


----------



## Cat (2/8/14)

Get HANA MODZ. 
i have not made coils yet. i use EVOD BCC. i like them. i like them more each day. They're easy to refill and they don't give me any hassles. (Compared to iclear16s, Aerotank Mega, iclear X.I) 
i got an innokin MVP, after the HANA because it took 7 weeks to get to me...it's ok, it's good, the battery lasts more than a day, but not as long as the 18650 battery in the HANA...but i can set both of them to 9W, same EVOD BCC, same juice, straight swop, and it just works better on the HANA - better vapour. So now i only use the MVP when the HANA battery needs to be charged - and when my 2 VTC5 batteries arrive,...i dunno, then i won't need to use the MVP. unless the HANA MODZ conks. 
Never mind the Volt story with the HANA (iow, the DNA 30 clone). It doesn't affect me and there're thousands of people happily using them. Best bang for the buck. Covers that are machined to fit properly, good switches.................the Cloupor HANA clone. although now i'd get a fasttech mini clone as a backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You need to Google for the info info but I can tell you the 20W version works it all out... you set the wattage and it has a full go at matching the wattage when you hit the fire button but if it can't produce the wattage set in the menu it will fire at a wattage it's happiest with. That's the laymans terms... for technical terms to refer to Google.


 
Hey Rob, that is awesome, I did not know that it could do that, this already makes me comfortable that I can't screw it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> I would like to dip my toes into RBA, can any advise on the Kayfun for getting rebuildable experience?


 
Please try and get an original if you can because so many of the clones are simply a load of crap and will leak and give you such a bad experience you will never want to go the rebuildable route again... I speak from experience here because I have been there, done that and got the t-shirt!

Then I consulted the experts and they told me to get a Russian 91% original which I did... best purchase ever! It has taken me on the rebuildables route and despite the fact that I use REO's 99,7% of the time I still have my Sigelei 20W and Russian 91% and doubt I will ever sell them because they have a special place in my heart and they are still both used!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Cat said:


> Get HANA MODZ.
> i have not made coils yet. i use EVOD BCC. i like them. i like them more each day. They're easy to refill and they don't give me any hassles. (Compared to iclear16s, Aerotank Mega, iclear X.I)
> i got an innokin MVP, after the HANA because it took 7 weeks to get to me...it's ok, it's good, the battery lasts more than a day, but not as long as the 18650 battery in the HANA...but i can set both of them to 9W, same EVOD BCC, same juice, straight swop, and it just works better on the HANA - better vapour. So now i only use the MVP when the HANA battery needs to be charged - and when my 2 VTC5 batteries arrive,...i dunno, then i won't need to use the MVP. unless the HANA MODZ conks.
> Never mind the Volt story with the HANA (iow, the DNA 30 clone). It doesn't affect me and there're thousands of people happily using them. Best bang for the buck. Covers that are machined to fit properly, good switches.................the Cloupor HANA clone. although now i'd get a fasttech mini clone as a backup.


 
Hey Cat, thanks for the advise. It is such a minefield especially at the prices we are talking about.

I must admit that I am leaning towards the Segelei but the Hana looks really good (I think my wife may like this one).

For now I am just trying to absorb everyone awesome advise and then try make the best decision I can.


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please try and get an original if you can because so many of the clones are simply a load of crap and will leak and give you such a bad experience you will never want to go the rebuildable route again... I speak from experience here because I have been there, done that and got the t-shirt!
> 
> Then I consulted the experts and they told me to get a Russian 91% original which I did... best purchase ever! It has taken me on the rebuildables route and despite the fact that I use REO's 99,7% of the time I still have my Sigelei 20W and Russian 91% and doubt I will ever sell them because they have a special place in my heart and they are still both used!


 
Hey Rob,

I am definately looking at getting originals, I am prepared to put down a little extra for something that is going to last. Would you have any advise on the Russian compared to the Kayfun?


----------



## Nightfearz (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Wow, such awesome advice.
> 
> I would like to dip my toes into RBA, can any advise on the Kayfun for getting rebuildable experience?
> 
> ...


 
I cannot comment and a kayfun as I haven't used one yet, But i can comment on a RSST. my comment... don't.... don't go for a RSST style RBA. again it is cumbersome and high maintenance but it does give a good vape.
The upside is, more juice so less refill times,
the downside, you cannot put it down on its side. you also cannot put it upright on its own because of the centre pin. so either keep it on the mech mod, or empty everytime you are done with it... or use a (vapestand...)
The segelei 30w might be a very good option, or if you are sticking with electronic mods, another option is the evic supreme, although it does come with loads of extra toys (like a B&W picture screen saver, and customizable logos).
If you are in the JHB region, you night consider joining the VapeMeet and of August, there will loads of goodies and people to talk to.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> I am definately looking at getting originals, I am prepared to put down a little extra for something that is going to last. Would you have any advise on the Russian compared to the Kayfun?


 
The reason I chose the Russian was because it has airflow... not sure if the new Kayfuns have airflow... but my first Kayfun experience was traumatic and that was the main reason I went for a Russian and the airflow was a real bonus!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

@bwbwings you may want to do a little more research into the new box mods popping up and see how the guys like them compared to say the Sigelei... I haven't played with any of them so can't really make a call on that issue.

If I'm not mistaken there is an original Russian for sale in the classified right now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (2/8/14)

The main difference is that one is a box and the other is a cylinder. There are two of you - i mean you and your wife - so you could get both and see. The Sigelei, iirc, has a tilt sensor to switch the menu or something - something i wouldn't want, another potential point of failure. They're for switching off ignition when a bike falls over, or for fancy car suspension systems, i don't need one in a vaping device. 

PS: Another option, another way to go - get a HANA MODZ - whoever has stock, and order a HANA MODZ mini from fasttech - takes 3+ weeks to get to you...or...the mini doesn't cost less than the standard, so that you get to make the choice of colours easier, getting two of them.


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> I cannot comment and a kayfun as I haven't used one yet, But i can comment on a RSST. my comment... don't.... don't go for a RSST style RBA. again it is cumbersome and high maintenance but it does give a good vape.
> The upside is, more juice so less refill times,
> the downside, you cannot put it down on its side. you also cannot put it upright on its own because of the centre pin. so either keep it on the mech mod, or empty everytime you are done with it... or use a (vapestand...)
> The segelei 30w might be a very good option, or if you are sticking with electronic mods, another option is the evic supreme, although it does come with loads of extra toys (like a B&W picture screen saver, and customizable logos).
> If you are in the JHB region, you night consider joining the VapeMeet and of August, there will loads of goodies and people to talk to.


 
Hey Nightfearz,

Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate you telling me about the RSST, might be a little complicated for me right now. I'll do some searching on the evic supreme and start comparing.

I am in JHB and definitely going to the Vape meet


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Hey Cat,

I do agree on the points of failure, always something to watch out for. Do you know if the batteries are transferrable between the different devices. It would be great if we can get the same batteries and transfer as needed?


----------



## Alex (2/8/14)

Excellent advice here from everyone, from my perspective.. something simple like a Nemesis or similar will work for you. Fewer things to go wrong, and coupled with either the new Nautilus mini, which can handle up to 18w. Or a tank system like a kayfun or Russian. You should be golden.

Of course if you want to save alot of money in the long term. Think about going straight for a Reo. You will not regret it. And this option will give you the ultimate experience.


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @bwbwings you may want to do a little more research into the new box mods popping up and see how the guys like them compared to say the Sigelei... I haven't played with any of them so can't really make a call on that issue.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken there is an original Russian for sale in the classified right now?


 
Hi Rob,

Is R 790 a good price for the Russian?


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Alex said:


> Excellent advice here from everyone, from my perspective.. something simple like a Nemesis or similar will work for you. Fewer things to go wrong, and coupled with either the new Nautilus mini, which can handle up to 18w. Or a tank system like a kayfun or Russian. You should be golden.
> 
> Of course if you want to save alot of money in the long term. Think about going straight for a Reo. You will not regret it. And this option will give you the ultimate experience.


 
Hi Alex, I have seriously considered the the REO but I think I am not there yet. Do you have any experience with the Nemesis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Cat,
> 
> I do agree on the points of failure, always something to watch out for. Do you know if the batteries are transferrable between the different devices. It would be great if we can get the same batteries and transfer as needed?


 
Most of the devices use 18650 batteries. Just make sure the device you decide on is an 18650 device! Also spend a little more on the abtteries and buy the best right from the start.

My personal favorites not based on any technical stats but purely on advice I have received and the usage of them are the eFest IMR 18650's... the purple ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Is R 790 a good price for the Russian?


 
Yes it is! I paid around R1,200 for mine with shipping from Germany!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Alex said:


> Of course if you want to save alot of money in the long term. Think about going straight for a Reo. You will not regret it. And this option will give you the ultimate experience.


 
I agree with @Alex on this point... a simple REO is the most cost effective solution to buy because you WILL end up there! I held out for a long time because I didn't understand how a simple mechanical device could be better than all the fancy electronic mods and tanks I was buying... if I had gone straight to the REO I wouldn't have had that much fun on my journey but I would have saved an absolute fortune!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (2/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hi Alex, I have seriously considered the the REO but I think I am not there yet. Do you have any experience with the Nemesis?


 
I have had a lot of experience in working with, and using them. They really do the job well, and are inexpensive. Not to mention practically indestructible, unless you are me. Who does manage to find a way to kill the threads while spinning it in the drill press .

But trust me, they work well. Sure you can get fancy electronic mods that are perhaps cooler. But for me, the Nemesis is like a Reo. It will still be doing the job long into the future.


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is! I paid around R1,200 for mine with shipping from Germany!


 
Wow, this is a tough one. I am all for spending a little extra to get something that is going to work like the batteries you recommended but R790 is a little much, I think I will have to look at the kayfun or nautilus for now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Alex said:


> Sure you can get fancy electronic mods that are perhaps cooler. But for me, the Nemesis is like a Reo. It will still be doing the job long into the future.


 
Again... be careful which one you buy because I bought one and it was a piece of crap! Plus I hate the button firing button on the mechanical mods. But the Nemesis is very popular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (2/8/14)

Alex said:


> I have had a lot of experience in working with, and using them. They really do the job well, and are inexpensive. Not to mention practically indestructible, unless you are me. Who does manage to find a way to kill the threads while spinning it in the drill press .
> 
> But trust me, they work well. Sure you can get fancy electronic mods that are perhaps cooler. But for me, the Nemesis is like a Reo. It will still be doing the job long into the future.


 
Hey Alex,

Please forgive my ignorance, how do you know what watts the Nemesis goes up to? Is it totally related to the battery?


----------



## Dr Evil (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Dr Evil,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


The svd can go up to 15w, for me personally, i never go higher than 11w with it. I use a kayfun 3.1 and a Russian as my rba's, 1ohm is my sweet spot. Funnily enough, my kayfun on my mech at 1ohm is roughly 16w on a fully charged battery but i never liked the kayfun at 15w on the svd. It just tastes different to me. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance, how do you know what watts the Nemesis goes up to? Is it totally related to the battery?


Use this chart to workout the wattage on a mech, it all depends on the build you use. 



Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Dr Evil said:


> The svd can go up to 15w, for me personally, i never go higher than 11w with it. I use a kayfun 3.1 and a Russian as my rba's, 1ohm is my sweet spot. Funnily enough, my kayfun on my mech at 1ohm is roughly 16w on a fully charged battery but i never liked the kayfun at 15w on the svd. It just tastes different to me.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


 
Hi Dr Evil,

Thanks for the update. I think I'll go for something with alittle more power so that I have more options. Do you enjoy your Kayfun? Any bad experiences?


----------



## Dr Evil (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hi Dr Evil,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I think I'll go for something with alittle more power so that I have more options. Do you enjoy your Kayfun? Any bad experiences?


I love it hey, just make sure you buy a good clone, decent build and nice juice channels. Vapeking sells a good clone from Yeahsmo and it's not badly priced at all, @PeterHarris did a video review on it which is linked to it on the vapeking website. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I love it hey, just make sure you buy a good clone, decent build and nice juice channels. Vapeking sells a good clone from Yeahsmo and it's not badly priced at all, @PeterHarris did a video review on it which is linked to it on the vapeking website.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


 
Awesome stuff, thanks for your experiences, will take a look at the review.

Thanks you for taking the time to help


----------



## Nightfearz (3/8/14)

Don't go spending all your money before vapemeet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Don't go spending all your money before vapemeet...


 
You know, this is such a tough one, on one hand I want to hold out for the Vape meet cause there are bound to be specials, on the other I want to quit the stinkies so badly and hoping if I get the device it will help.... awe shucks.... there are just far too many decisions...lol


----------



## Nightfearz (3/8/14)

I said dont spend ALL your money, not spend nothing...


----------



## hands (3/8/14)

i hope you find that vape that will keep you of the stinkies. i was a heavy smoker for 20 years and my transition to vaping was instant. mind you its only been 6 weeks but i cant see myself smoking ever again. funny thing was that i had no cravings must have been my vaping all day long that kept me to busy to even think about smoking.i now find that i cant stand the smell of smoke and cant be in the same room as someone that smokes. vaping is different for all of us and what works for me might not for you. if i where you i would hold out till the vape meet and try as much as i can then buy something. i am still using my starter evod and it still works for me but i have no backup device and will have to buy something at some point hopefully before something goes wrong. there is so many choices out there and there's new gear coming out so fast that i can understand why so many vapers have so much vaping gear. the reo seems to be very popular here on the forum and it looks like i would probably end up buying one. if not that i will probably buy a cheaper mech and a rba. hang in there and get off the stinkies all the best to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/14)

Get the nautilus mini =) 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Hi @bwbwings

I remember when we sat together at one of the vape meets and chatted about the different options 

I feel for you and can imagine how complicated the decision is. You want an awesome vape now but want to make the right decision on equipment that will last you a long time and not cost the earth. I am not going to recommend to you what to buy because what works for you may be very different to what has worked for me but I will give you some things to think about that may help you make a better decision.

*I stopped stinkies on the Twisp* - and remained on Twisp for about six weeks before buying better gear. Twisp had decent flavour but low throat hit. I felt Twisp was too "light" and I wanted more intensity to the vape. I vaped it like a steam train in those first few weeks 

After going through a fair amount of equipment I landed up with the REO - and have been happy for the past 3 months.
However, as I posted in my REO impressions after 2 months, I think the REO is especially good for me because I like a strong throat hit - and being a dripper, the REO, or more accurately, the RM2 Reomiser atty can be set up to give a strong throat hit. More so than the Clearos, Kayfuns etc - at least in my opinion. The REO does have many other benefits like excellent flavour and reliability & practicality, but the throat hit on the vape is what does it for me. It's the dripper experience without the hassle of dripping which is keeping me very happy.

However, other folk will be happier with lower throat hit but still great flavour production on say a Nautilus Mini with the new BVC coils. So far this tank has performed the best out of the commercial non-RBA tanks I've tried. After all, if you use a Nautilus Mini with 18mg juice, most folk will say that it packs a strong punch. So you can just go higher on the nic to get more throat hit if you need.

So your choice I think does depend on where your preferences are.
- Do you need more throat hit?
- Are you after more flavour?
- Have you just not found the juices you like?
- Or are you unsure on these?

Then you get the issue of vaping as a hobby and whether you want to "play and tinker". Some people really enjoy building lots of coils and seeing what the difference is. Some enjoy massive power and blowing huge clouds. Some enjoy the actual act of building and tinkering. Dual coils, different wicks, drilling out airholes, modifying atties in drillpresses etc etc.

And lastly you get budget. Going through several devices is costly but the upside is you enjoy the journey and appreciate it more when you reach something that works for you. Trying to pick the perfect device from the start is risky and you may end up wondering "what if I had bought that." What is your budget if I may ask?

Bringing it back to your original goal of stopping stinkies, I will say that to do that one actually doesn't need awesome gear like a REO or some fancy electronic 30W mod. All it takes in my view is to find some juices you really like and a bit of willpower.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Hi Silver,

Thanks for the great reply. We are on the ego and were so close to quitting (I was down to 2 a day) then we both got sick and the vaping was too thick on our chests so we vaped less and smoked more. 

I can't help but think that a better device that gives more flavour will help push us over the edge to stopping.

It is so demoralising reading how everyone is quitting almost immediately and can't help but think that our gear is insufficient at giving us that awesome experience everyone else seems to be having.

Whilst budget is a concern I am prepared to pay a little to get what I need to stop.

I know you said you do not need fancy electronic devices but right now I am looking for something with a bit more power to give the better vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Hi @bwbwings 

I hear you 

I think it will help if you can try answer the following...

Are you after more throat hit or more flavour?
What juices have you tried? At what strengths?
What atomiser are you using at the moment on your ego?
When last did you change coils?


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Use this chart to workout the wattage on a mech, it all depends on the build you use.
> View attachment 9124
> 
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


This chart is NOT to work out the wattage on a mech. It is a chart for the Cana 30W, which has a minimum output voltage of 4.0V. It tells you the minimum wattage required for a range of resistances to attain that minimum output voltage. Thus, giving you an indication of which resistance coils to buy or build for your preferred wattages.

To work out the wattage on a mech, use Ohm's Law inputting 4.2 V (a fully charged battery) and the resistance of your coil to get Watts and Amps. There are many online calculators, e.g.: http://www.onlineconversion.com/ohms_law.htm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @bwbwings
> 
> I hear you
> 
> ...


 
Oooo, wow, ok....:

1) Not too sure, maybe more flavour, something where I think "I prefer this to a cig"
2) Quite a few in various nics, even made some of my own 
3) mPt2 / iClear 16/d/30 / Evod
4) Changed regularly (too often), even tried building one (totally shorted out )

As you can see I have tried almost anything I can to get a better experience out of our devices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Hi @bwbwings 

Its very tempting for me to jump out quick and say go buy this or that and you will be sorted

But by the sounds of it, you have tried quite a lot (atomiser wise) and juice wise still with no luck. 
I will say that many folk have quitted stinkies on the same type of gear that you have tried. 
So can understand why you feel demoralised. 

But dont wory, if there is a will, there is a way 

You are probably right, you need more power. 

The way i see it, you have two types of routes:

A) the non-rebuildable route - Nautilus mini and say SVD at a minimum (15 watts of power). Or something more expensive like the Sigelei 20w or 30w or the Hana/cana. Advantage of the 20W or 30w is should you decide to go rebuildable later and want more power, you can

B) the rebuildable route - here the options are endless. If you get a good kayfun type clone that is known to work well, then that can work. Many are happy with that. Powering that up can be done relatively cheaply with a mech like a nemesis or similar. But you could alway use a regulated higher power device too in option A) above if you went for that. 

The above are options to consider that will most likely give you a better vape than wht you have now. But finding something that is practical and can be used as a daily workhorse to suit your style is another matter. 

Personal preference also comes in to play as well. Its hard to know what you prefer until you've tried it out for a while. 

Hoping you can find something that works for you and that you are happy with. You are going about it the right way by doing your research, considering the options and asking for advice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @bwbwings
> 
> Its very tempting for me to jump out quick and say go buy this or that and you will be sorted
> 
> ...


 
Hi Silver,

Thank you for this, I trust your feedback and you have validated the direction I am leaning towards. I am considering getting the Sigelei 20/30w and or cana 30w.

I want to see how my current atomisers fare on the new device otherwise may look at getting nautilius/mini will see how that works.

Thank you again for the great advise as always.

Looking forward to seeing you at the Meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Have done a bit of Googling and from what I infer the minimum output voltage of the Sigelei 20 and 30W is 3.1V in real life. That is quite low and will easily give you the lower power ranges should you desire - of course the higher power ranges is available as well. The Cana 30W is 4.oV, which is high - if you have a lower resistance coil on it, you might not get to the lower power you might desire. The IPV 50 W is 3.7V, which will give you access to intermediate power ranges.
Thus, if on you Twists you have only been using the lower settings, go for a Sigelei. If you have been using the higher settings exclusively, the IPV 50W is a good bet.
HRH is using the IPV 50W with a Mini Nautilus. The coils for the Mini Nautilus is 1.8 ohms, but the IPV reads it as 2.0 ohms, allowing HRH to go down to 7W (3.7V). This is working perfectly for her. This Mini Nautilus can, however, be vaped at very high power as well and the IPV 50W is also perfect for rebuildables, if that is in your future.
Taken all you have said above into consideration, my recommendation for you would be the IPV 50W with a Mini Aspire Nautilus. As far as I know only www.vapeclub.co.za stocks the IPV 50 W. They also have the Mini Nautilus and replacement coils for it. Here is a picture of HRH's setup.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (3/8/14)

@Andre these are now sold out , they are expecting stock on the 18th of August  however @bwbwings you can preorder now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Have done a bit of Googling and from what I infer the minimum output voltage of the Sigelei 20 and 30W is 3.1V in real life. That is quite low and will easily give you the lower power ranges should you desire - of course the higher power ranges is available as well. The Cana 30W is 4.oV, which is high - if you have a lower resistance coil on it, you might not get to the lower power you might desire. The IPV 50 W is 3.7V, which will give you access to intermediate power ranges.
> Thus, if on you Twists you have only been using the lower settings, go for a Sigelei. If you have been using the higher settings exclusively, the IPV 50W is a good bet.
> HRH is using the IPV 50W with a Mini Nautilus. The coils for the Mini Nautilus is 1.8 ohms, but the IPV reads it as 2.0 ohms, allowing HRH to go down to 7W (3.7V). This is working perfectly for her. This Mini Nautilus can, however, be vaped at very high power as well and the IPV 50W is also perfect for rebuildables, if that is in your future.
> Taken all you have said above into consideration, my recommendation for you would be the IPV 50W with a Mini Aspire Nautilus. As far as I know only www.vapeclub.co.za stocks the IPV 50 W. They also have the Mini Nautilus and replacement coils for it. Here is a picture of HRH's setup.


 
Wow Andre, that is alot to absorb. Thank you for taking the time to lay it out like that.

I am not too sure between higher power and lower power, all I know is I screw on a mPt2 twist the voltage until I get a semi-decent vape and hope it all works.

These hight power options are fairly new to me, thus I am so torn.

What would you recommend between the Sigelei 30w vs the IPV 50w? Quality of build, etc?


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Wow Andre, that is alot to absorb. Thank you for taking the time to lay it out like that.
> 
> I am not too sure between higher power and lower power, all I know is I screw on a mPt2 twist the voltage until I get a semi-decent vape and hope it all works.
> 
> ...



I have not had either of these @bwbwings , but bear in mind the shapes. The Sig is a tube and this is a box
The tube looks cool but is much larger and when you put it on a table, it easily falls over
The box is shorter, sits a bit better on a table, doesnt roll and in my view is a more practical shape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Wow Andre, that is alot to absorb. Thank you for taking the time to lay it out like that.
> 
> I am not too sure between higher power and lower power, all I know is I screw on a mPt2 twist the voltage until I get a semi-decent vape and hope it all works.
> 
> ...


I have never had a Sigelei. @Rob Fisher has one and is most satisfied. From what I have seen on the Internet they are solid mods. Had a Cana 30W and have an IPV 50W, prefer the IPV 50 for quality of build, looks and the lower minimum output voltage. In principle, I prefer box mods - they will stand on the table and not roll around. Of course, it will be amiss of me not to mention above all of these, a Reo is the best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (3/8/14)

I personally don't think it's as simple as "get quality vape=quit smoking". There is still the mental side to deal with. There's a mind set change that needs to happen. I've quit smoking cigarettes countless times and the withdrawals were hectic and long. Whereas with vaping(and I started on the twisp), they weren't nearly as severe and lasted two days at the most. Gather the willpower and force yourself to go cold turkey (or cold vaping?), I'm sure you'll realise it's not as bad as you were expecting.

Best of luck, mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/8/14)

And just to throw a spanner in the works... I used a mate's cana and prefer my eVic over it. They are all great mods, my preference is cylindrical. In other words you would probably not go wrong with any of your choices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> And just to throw a spanner in the works... I used a mate's cana and prefer my eVic over it. They are all great mods, my preference is cylindrical. In other words you would probably not go wrong with any of your choices.


One would never guess that from your avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (3/8/14)

Hi @bwbwings 

I have a Sigelei 20W, it was my 1st big buy on my vape journey and i don't regret it one moment. The majority of the weight seems to be more in the bottom so that it does not fall over so easy but if you push it it will fall. Build quality is outstanding

The vape:

On my mPT2 with stock coils 2 Ohm DIY 50/50 juice the coil does not wick fast enough and over 9watt you get a burned taste after the second drag. With my own build coils. 1.2ohm Rayon wick i can push it a bit more to 11 watt

What i like is when i want to taste some juice i just made, i pop my iGoW on there push the Sigelei to 20 watt and the iGo purs like a kitten

Battery last me about 36hours if i just use the tanks with my own coil. Green panasonic (it think 3200mah)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Hi @kimbo, thank you for your experience, it helps alot in deciding which way to go


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @bwbwings
> 
> I have a Sigelei 20W, it was my 1st big buy on my vape journey and i don't regret it one moment. The majority of the weight seems to be more in the bottom so that it does not fall over so easy but if you push it it will fall. Build quality is outstanding
> 
> ...


Great advice from real practice. Would love to hear how your mAN fares on the Sigelei.


----------



## kimbo (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Great advice from real practice. Would love to hear how your mAN fares on the Sigelei.


 
That was my 2nd big buy and can wait


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

kimbo said:


> That was my 2nd big buy and can wait


Presume you mean "cannot wait"....for it to arrive?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (3/8/14)

@bwbwings 

One thing i forgot. Get a good battery (efest 35a) for RBA''s


----------



## kimbo (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Presume you mean "cannot wait"....for it to arrive?


 
 well that will show me, cant type and talk on the phone lol


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

kimbo said:


> @bwbwings
> 
> One thing i forgot. Get a good battery (efest 35a) for RBA''s


 
Hey Kimbo, funny enough the one part I have settled on is the battery, I will definitely be getting the Efest purple battery.

Is there a difference between the 35a and the imr or are they the same battery?


----------



## kimbo (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Kimbo, funny enough the one part I have settled on is the battery, I will definitely be getting the Efest purple battery.
> 
> Is there a difference between the 35a and the imr or are they the same battery?


 
@bwbwings that i cant answer, i just know get the purple 35a to be save. On the IMR i will let someone with more info comment

I am still a newbi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey Kimbo, funny enough the one part I have settled on is the battery, I will definitely be getting the Efest purple battery.
> 
> Is there a difference between the 35a and the imr or are they the same battery?


Same thing....it is a Efest (brand) IMR (safe, high drain chemistry) 18650 (size) 2500 mAh (capacity) 35A (surge discharge amps - continuous discharge amps are actually 20A) battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

I think the 35 stands for amps, taking a look it seems like you get:
Efest 35A 2500mah and 
Efest 20A 3100mah IMR,
Both are 18650

I am tempted to go for the higher mah but I hope someone with more knowledge can help.


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> I think the 35 stands for amps, taking a look it seems like you get:
> Efest 35A 2500mah and
> Efest 20A 3100mah IMR,
> Both are 18650
> ...


Nobody knows what the continuous discharge amps on the 3100 are, but if you do not go below 0.6 ohms on coils they should be perfectly fine.
The best batteries for the pitch black side of resistance are the Sony VTCs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> I think the 35 stands for amps, taking a look it seems like you get:
> Efest 35A 2500mah and
> Efest 20A 3100mah IMR,
> Both are 18650
> ...


 

Hi @bwbwings -

It would appear that Efest is trying to market their batteries better by displaying the spike or surge current limit rather than the continuous current limit. As Andre pointed out, the surge limit is 35A but the continuous rating is 20A (these are all things I believe from reading up on it but have not tested it myself)

So the 3100 mah that has the 20A "surge current" limit - probably has a continuous rating of around 10A or thereabouts I am guessing.

I have both these batteries.
Obviously, the higher mah is better for longevity and the higher amps is better if you want to go very low on ohms and/or have a bigger safety margin.

I have found that the 3100 mah batts work perfectly in my 0.8 ohm and above builds. I have not gone lower than 0.8 ohms yet. They do last longer than the 2500mah batts. So my preference is the 3100 mah batts currently.

But if you go very low ohms, then for safety reasons, I would suggest the 35A ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Nobody knows what the continuous discharge amps on the 3100 are, but if you do not go below 0.6 ohms on coils they should be perfectly fine.
> The best batteries for the pitch black side of resistance are the Sony VTCs.


 
Hey Andre, you can't go introducing new batteries now...  hehehe. I think I'll stay with the Efest for now and worry about others later. 

At least this is one part of the equation I have sorted out.


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> One would never guess that from your avatar.


Haha, should probably change my name to "pyp" then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @bwbwings -
> 
> It would appear that Efest is trying to market their batteries better by displaying the spike or surge current limit rather than the continuous current limit. As Andre pointed out, the surge limit is 35A but the continuous rating is 20A (these are all things I believe from reading up on it but have not tested it myself)
> 
> ...


 
Hey Silver, thanks for this, I feel a bit more comfortable getting the 3100mah for now and look at others at a later stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/14)

I started out on ce4 clearos and non variable ego batteries, used that setup for a year but smoked also. I was also on a pretty tight budget when I decided to go to the next step. I decided on the SVD with 2x samsung 2600mah 18650s and a Kayfun 3.1 clone, been using that setup since mid May and haven't touched a camel since, worth every cent. This combo is rattle free, rock solid and has a real quality feel to it. I run 28g kanthal coils between 1.2 and 1.5 ohms between 8 and 11 watts, sometimes as far as 12.5 watts on rare occasions when I need a little extra kick. I will religiously recommend this setup to anyone that wants a better vape than the ego starter kit set ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/14)

@bwbwings I think most everyone is going to defend and recommend set ups that they are familiar with or gear they would like to own, ultimately the choice is totally up to you, go with your gut, it usually knows what's best for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Hey Bumblebee, glad to see we are not the only one's going through this. Your words are encouraging that there is hope 

I agree that everyone has their device that they love but on the whole there has been some awesome advice


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

Where do you live @bwbwings ? anywhere near Benoni?


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Alex said:


> Where do you live @bwbwings ? anywhere near Benoni?


 
I am in Fourways, work in Sandton. :S


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @bwbwings I think most everyone is going to defend and recommend set ups that they are familiar with or gear they would like to own, ultimately the choice is totally up to you, go with your gut, it usually knows what's best for you.


Lol, like you did in your post above the quoted one. I know one cannot be totally objective, but I do try to give my advice according to the needs expressed by the original poster. Otherwise I would just be promoting Reos. And personal experience with a recommended device does give some credibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, like you did in your post above the quoted one. I know one cannot be totally objective, but I do try to give my advice according to the needs expressed by the original poster. Otherwise I would just be promoting Reos. And personal experience with a recommended device does give some credibility.


 
Hey Andre, I did pick up that you liked Reos but you had some awesome advice which I am extremely grateful for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> I am in Fourways, work in Sandton. :S


 
If you feel like a drive out here, you can try out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Wow Alex, what is that? It is gorgeous.


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Alex said:


> If you feel like a drive out here, you can try out


That is beautiful, but you SHALL give him a few toots on the Reo as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Wow Alex, what is that? It is gorgeous.


 
Stingray X with a Kayfun, and as @Andre pointed out, you can try the Reo too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Not sure when I would be able to get out there but if you are gonna be at the Vape meet it will be great to meet and chat.

Thanks for the great offer


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Not sure when I would be able to get out there but if you are gonna be at the Vape meet it will be great to meet and chat.
> 
> Thanks for the great offer


 
No problem man, I thought you might like to play around with it for a few days, and see for yourself.


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> I am in Fourways, work in Sandton. :S


 
Which reminds me @bwbwings - would you please insert your location in your personal settings.
Just a city/area is fine. Click on your name in the top right and choose personal settings.
It helps with lots of things on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, like you did in your post above the quoted one. I know one cannot be totally objective, but I do try to give my advice according to the needs expressed by the original poster. Otherwise I would just be promoting Reos. And personal experience with a recommended device does give some credibility.


Lol, yeah exactly.... had to post that after I read my first post, we all do it to some extent 

and on that note I still maintain that the SVD with the Kayfun on is the best combination.... (that I have personally experienced)  

Well it is at least 142 times better than what I had

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Which reminds me @bwbwings - would you please insert your location in your personal settings.
> Just a city/area is fine. Click on your name in the top right and choose personal settings.
> It helps with lots of things on the forum


 
Hey @Silver, sincerest apologies... saw it alot when people said "update your location" to other people and honestly thought mine was updated , did the whole zeemaps and everyhthing 

Is this better?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## bwbwings (4/8/14)

Thank you to Everyone for taking time out to offer me advice. 

At the end of the day it is really difficult deciding where to spend your money so that you get an awesome vaping experience. 

From all the advice I have received I have decided to buy a Sigelei 20W and Cana mod from an awesome Forum member who is helping me out. This way my Wife and I can try 2 different setups to see what works for us.

I can feel this is the start of an awesome journey into mods and I am sure there'll be loads more questions.

Thank you again for helping me make this step.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Thank you to Everyone for taking time out to offer me advice.
> 
> At the end of the day it is really difficult deciding where to spend your money so that you get an awesome vaping experience.
> 
> ...


Those are both great mods... enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

Enjoy, and tell us all about it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bwbwings (4/8/14)

Will definitely


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Thank you to Everyone for taking time out to offer me advice.
> 
> At the end of the day it is really difficult deciding where to spend your money so that you get an awesome vaping experience.
> 
> ...


You will not be dissapointed. Both are Great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (4/8/14)

Nice choices.


----------



## bwbwings (4/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Nice choices.


 
Hey @iKeyaam, thanks man, and thanks for your offer. I am really grateful for all the help everyone offered


----------



## Silver (4/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Thank you to Everyone for taking time out to offer me advice.
> 
> At the end of the day it is really difficult deciding where to spend your money so that you get an awesome vaping experience.
> 
> ...



All the best @bwbwings 
Enjoy
What atomizers are you going for?


----------



## bwbwings (4/8/14)

Silver said:


> All the best @bwbwings
> Enjoy
> What atomizers are you going for?


 
Hi @Silver, thank you so much for all your help and feedback. I am going to chance my current mPt2 and iClear 16s but I also have an iClear X.1 I am hoping is gonna shine


----------

